# 'Electric motor' swap: Fiat 500E



## Tanops (Mar 23, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

I am new to this forum. I am interested in converting an BMW E30 to an EV and I currently own a Fiat 500E. Do you see where I am going with this? 

I am perfectly happy with the Fiat's performance and range. My only complaints are:

- it's front will drive
- it has a top

There are some Fiat 500Es out there available for close to nothing.

So here is my question: *is it possible to 'engine swap' an electric motor + batteries? *

The appeal is the performance of the motor and batteries available at a much lower price than any DIY solution I've found on the Internet so far. I am afraid that manufacturers have locked everything though, making such swap very complex.

Note that I have no technical skills whatsoever, and that I would outsource the EV conversion.


----------

